# Help, rayure sur mon iPad !



## iValentin (14 Août 2010)

Salut a tous,

Je viens de m'apercevoir que j'avais quelques rayures sur mon iPad : une sur l'écran, une autre sur "cadre" noir autour de l'écran, et trois sur le derrière en alu'.

Est-il possible de les enlever, et si oui, comment ?!


Merci beaucoup.
Cordialement.

Val'


----------



## MacSedik (14 Août 2010)

Comment les enlever ? non ce n'est hélas pas possible, mais tu peut empêcher qu'il y en ai d'autres en le protégeant avec des housses


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Août 2010)

Il n'y a pas des produits qui permettent d'atténuer les rayures comme pour les cd?  Sinon, une protection transparente sur l'écran...


----------



## n.andre (14 Août 2010)

Appel Carglasse !

Je sors ... ==>[]


----------



## arbaot (14 Août 2010)

dejas fait


----------

